# Chéri(e), tu prendras des tartines avec ton café ....?



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

bon, bon, bon ... voici quelques petits trucs, pour vous -&gt; ici


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon, bon, bon ... voici quelques petits trucs, pour vous -&gt; ici








_mais je n'ai pas de moquette dans ma cuisine_


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

Ah ... la loi de Murphy !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est tellement vrai !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

Bien ensuite ?

Cultivons nous plutôt  ici


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Ah ... la loi de Murphy !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouais, mais évites de marcher sur ta tartine maintenant


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

Profitons-en pour faire partager nos petites expériences relatives à la loi de Murphy !
(il est évident que ceux qui s'en fichent ou qui n'en ont rien à battre tomberont plus vite sur ce post que sur n'importe quel autre !!!)
Tous les jours, en temps ordinaires et en partant à la meme heure, je mets 55 minutes pour arriver au bureau ... c'est réglé comme une horloge !
Il suffit que j'ai un rendez-vous ou un job super-urgent et les éléments se déchainent ... accidents sur la route, bouchons, panne etc... ... conséquence : je suis en retard !
Comme je suis consciencieux, et en cas d'urgences, je prends la précaution de partir 30 minutes plus tot pour pallier les impondérables ... et bien, que pensez-vous qu'il se passe dans ce cas : je mets bien les 55 minutes prévues et je suis donc 30 minutes à l'avance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est frustrant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Autre truc : votre GSM et le réseau fonctionnent comme des coucous suisses ... aucun problème !
Si on vous prévient qu'à 10 H vous recevrez un coup de fil super important, soyez certains qu'à 10 H, soit le réseau décrochera ou votre GSM aura une merde !!! J'ai pu vérifier la chose une bonne dizaine de fois en quelques années ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Autre truc : vous promenez votre clébard tot le matin ... personne dans les environs ... et quand je dis personne, c'est vraiment personne ... un désert des Carpathes personnifié - soyez certain qu'au moment ou il se mettra dans une position délicate et ridicule pour pousser sa petite crotte, et bien, y'a toute une troupe de quidams qui vont tourner le coin et arriver vers vous l'air narquois ou réprobateur...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

T'as pas de bol toi...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Profitons-en pour faire partager nos petites expériences relatives à la loi de Murphy !
> (il est évident que ceux qui s'en fichent ou qui n'en ont rien à battre tomberont plus vite sur ce post que sur n'importe quel autre !!!)
> Tous les jours, en temps ordinaires et en partant à la meme heure, je mets 55 minutes pour arriver au bureau ... c'est réglé comme une horloge !
> Il suffit que j'ai un rendez-vous ou un job super-urgent et les éléments se déchainent ... accidents sur la route, bouchons, panne etc... ... conséquence : je suis en retard !
> ...



mes plus sincères condoléances


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas de bol toi...








 ... c'est malheureusement le sort de tous les grands prématurés et j'en suis un ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le médecin avait prévenu ma mère :
soit je cotoyais les anges dans les 15 jours,
soit le cerveau ne se développait pas et je restais débile,
soit j'avais un petit zizi...

Comme ma mère m'a dit la semaine dernière : "bon, c'est vrai, t'as pas tellement de bol ! mais t'aurais pu mourir !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai que vu comme ça ... ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Jean-luc ... j''avais écris une loooooooooongue réponse, pour que  *"tu ne sois pas seul"* ...

une petite annecdote, en fait un enchaînement de'événements qui fait que tu te ddemande si t'es pas né sous la mauvaise étoile ... mais il m'est arrivée une autre mésaventure, qui devient spécialité de MacG ...

pour ne pas réexpliqué voilà ...c'est ...  ici 













Donc là je n'ai pas la foi pur te recommencer !


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> une petite annecdote, en fait un enchaînement de'événements qui fait que tu te ddemande si t'es pas né sous la mauvaise étoile ... mais il m'est arrivée une autre mésaventure, qui devient spécialité de MacG ...








 ... et en plus, se faire secouer par Benjamin dans la foulée...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...là, je compatis !!!


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Coucou Lorna.

Mon truc c'est les caisses de supermarchés.
A chaque fois que j'en vise une sans trop de monde, faut toujours que je tombe sur une fin de rouleau, (la caisse pas la caissière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) une CB qui ne passe pas, ou un article sans prix.

Sinon pour les tartines, ya qu'à beurrer les deux faces. Yen aura au moins une qui retombera dans le bon sens.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ... et en plus, se faire secouer par Benjamin dans la foulée...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Secouer secouer ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





euh un bien grand mot !


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

ils on oublié de mettre celle-ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :

*Première et dernière précision matinale de la théorie du Rateau (localisée sur Alèm exclusivement) :

Celle qui beurre la tartine le matin, après s'être rendue compte d'avoir passée une soirée elle aussi tout aussi beurée qui a apparement finie en une nuit tartinée sous Alèm, finis toujours par la lui dédicacer. Mais comme le Parquet, le visage d'Alèm attire inéxorablement la tartine face beurre et confiture direct.










*


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

rhôôôôô enfinnnnnnn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (je dis pas qui c'est, ça lui éviteras une mandale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 <blockquote><font class="small"> écrit par ******** sur iChat:</font><hr /> 

 burp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ·······················  10:30
 avec les poils du © qu'il y à sur satete sa va attaché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ils on oublié de mettre celle-ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cela n'est pas tout à fait exact: en général, le lendemain matin, il n'y a plus de beurre chez Alem. La motte y est passée dans la nuit!


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

_et vlan_


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _et vlan
> 
> _


_

Non, non : juste une petite tapette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cela n'est pas tout à fait exact: en général, le lendemain matin, il n'y a plus de beurre chez Alem. La motte y est passée dans la nuit!



pour se recoiffer et etre présentable sur son oreillé taché des baves nocturnes ?


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _et vlan
> 
> _


_

oups normalement c'est dit "Off" devant l'écran ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 huuum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non : juste une petite tapette!



rhooooo je dois le prendre comment ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 LOL


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> pour se recoiffer et etre présentable sur son oreillé taché des baves nocturnes ?



Non, non: tout danseur de Tango parisien sait que la pratique necessite quelques éléments indispensables pour être là d'où vient le vent!


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non: tout danseur de Tango parisien sait que la pratique necessite quelques éléments indispensables pour être là d'ou vient le vent!



Alèm c'est le Tango pour faire la cour ? ça me rassure pas vraiment plus que d'imaginer macinside pour les mêmes raisons en slip léopard en train de se balancer à une applique en faisant une moue poisseuse de mérou, le tout devant sa iSight pour draguer les trois fausses japonaises que l'on peut rencontrer par l'intermédiaire d'un CD-ROM de charme trouvé par terre avec un Audiotel prohibitif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en fait ça dois se ressembler


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> rhôôôôô enfinnnnnnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...







A mon avis, elle va tomber bientôt! le style littéraire est bien trop personnel pour que l'auteur puisse rêver d'anonymat!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)




----------



## Mackie (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, elle va tomber bientôt! le style littéraire est bien trop personnel pour que l'auteur puisse rêver d'anonymat!



cé pa moa cé l'otre


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

Mais qu'il est mimi le mini geek


----------



## Mackie (6 Février 2004)

tantion on est plusieures


----------



## Fulvio (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Profitons-en pour faire partager nos petites expériences relatives à la loi de Murphy !
> (...)



Alors, puisqu'on est dans le domaine de la voiture, domaine propice à l'épreuve de la loi de murphy s'il en est, je peux vous raconter la suite de merdes auxquelles j'ai eu droit en 2002.

Chapitre 1 : par une belle après-midi de Mai
Ca commençait plutôt bien, c'était un vendredi de RTT du mois de mai, soit le genre de jour plutôt agréable. Je rentrais chez moi, dans ma Fiat Punto rouge, prenant tranquillement la rue dans laquelle j'habite, qui s'appelle Chemin de la Gloire de Dieu (pour trouver le Chemin de la Gloire de Dieu à Vienne, c'est facile, c'est un peu plus loin que le Chemin du Fort du Diable -- ça ne s'invente pas). Ce Chemin est une voie sinueuse à flan de colline, qui commence sous le pont de la voie ferrée et se finit dans une impasse, en montant d'une pente raide sur à peu-près 600 m. Les maisons y sont cossues (j'y loue une chambre de bonne), le cadre bucolique avec plein de verdure et de petits animaux sauvages qui squattent ce coin de campagne à 2 km du centre-ville. J'habite à mi-hauteur, et il me faut passer deux têtes d'épingle : une où la visibilité est à peu près nulle, et une autre où la visibilité est totallement nulle. C'est pas un problème majeur, car si deux voiture s'y croisent à une vitesse raisonnable (et dans ce chemin étroit et sinueux, on dépasse rarement une vitesse raisonnable), leurs conducteurs donneront un coup de frein sec au dernier moment et leurs pare-choc resteront à une distance... raisonnable. _Si deux voitures..._ Parce qu'il y a ce cas de figure peu courant auquel j'ai été confronté : d'un côté ma Fiat Punto rouge qui monte (soit une voiture, quoiqu'on en dise), de l'autre un dumper qui descend (dumper : un truc intermédiaire entre la brouette et le camion benne) qui se croisent dans la tête d'épingle sans visibilité... Je freine, le dumper aussi. Ma Punto freine comme une voiture qui grimpe une pente à 8%, c'est-à-dire plutôt correctement. Le dumper freine comme un dumper qui descend une pente à 8%, c'est-à-dire que s'il n'y avait pas eu ma Punto, il descendrait encore... Notez qu'après, il a pu reprendre sa route comme si de rien n'était. Par contre, la Punto, aïe !

Chapitre 2 : Mais m'sieur l'assureur, puisque je vous dit que c'est pas ma faute
"Quoi ? 50/50 ?... Mais son conducteur m'a dit lui même que ça n'avait pas de frein ! En plus ce genre de truc n'est pas immatriculé et n'a rien à faire sur une voie publique !... D'accord... Oui... Ok, je compte sur vous !"

Chapitre 3 : Lupus prend le bus
Bah sans voiture, faut quand-même allé au boulot. Nous sommes le mercredi qui suit mon pépin, j'ai pris le bus lundi, j'ai pris le bus mardi, et je prend le bus mercredi. C'est pas évident, à Vienne, c'est une petite ville, et le bus que je dois prendre passe toute les demi-heure seulement. Faut pas que je le loupe si je veux être à l'heure au bureau. OUf, je l'ai à temps. Vienne est fortement pourvue en voie en pente et sinueuse, et le bus doit en prendre une pour m'amener au bureau. Mais cette voie-là est quand-même plus large que le chemin de chez-moi. Et plus fréquentée aussi. Il pleut, et au mois de mai, on est déjà confronté au verglas d'été. Le bus interrompt sa montée dans un virage brutalement. Une BMW vient de sortir de sa voie et de s'encastrer dans le nez du bus. Sans gravité pour personne, certes, mais sur le coup, allez savoir pourquoi, je ne peux réprimer un sentiment de culpabilité.

Chapitre 4 : ma nouvelle Ford Fiesta noire
Ben, je fais un crédit et j'achète une nouvelle voiture, puisque la Fiat est morte... Une occaz' en or, ça va de soi.

Chapitre 5 : dépanneur, un métier où qu'on se marre beaucoup
14 août, 19h, parking du supermarché de Chasse-sur-Rhône : "tu vas démarrer, salope !" Je parle à ma Fiesta toute neuve... Mais elle n'entend rien. J'appelle donc le service d'assistance dont on m'a donné le numéro à l'achat de la voiture, et on m'envoie une dépanneuse qui arrive une heure plus tard. Le dépanneur descend, me voit et me dit en rigolant : "alors vous, vous êtes pas marié avec les voitures !" Je le reconnais, c'est lui qui a remorqué les restes de ma Punto il y a deux mois. "Alors, qu'est-ce qui se passe ?" qu'il me demande. "Ben, voyez, j'arrive plus à redémarrer, pourtant, je mets la clé dans le contact, comme ça, je la tourne comme ça, et là..." Là, j'allais ajouté "rien", mais la voiture a démarrer comme une horloge... Salope !

Chapitre 6 : premiers 50% remboursés
Promis, c'est qu'un début, mon assurance continue les tractations pour obtenir davantage, mais c'est vrai que mon cas n'est pas commun. En tout cas, ces 50%, j'en fait bon usage : je switche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chapitre 7 : aSSureurs = voleurs !
Novembre. Lettre type : je leur est coûté plus cette année que je ne leur est rapporté. Il me vire. Alors que j'attend toujours les 50 autres % du remboursement. Pourtant, je n'en démord pas ! JE N'AI PAS TORT, PUISQUE CE TRUC N'A PAS LE DROIT D'EMPRUNTER UNE VOIE PUBLIQUE ! Je hurle. J'expose même mon cas à la conseillère juridique d'Auto-plus, qui ne me donnera pas de conseil auquel je n'aurais pas pensé. Par contre, elle me prend 60 euros quand-même. Tu parles d'un conseil !

Chapitre 8 : tout est bien qui fini bien
Décembre : "M. Yonderboy ? On a gagné ! Si vous le souhaitez, nous vous reprenons. Et en plus, comme vous n'avez pas eu d'accident avec responsabilité depuis deux ans, votre malus disparaît." (oui, parce que le Lupus, il en avait beaucoup, du malus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

toujours aussi moche cette Avenue du Général leclerc ? lupus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai habité 15 ans montée Pipet, c'est quanq même plus mieux joli la bas


----------



## Fulvio (6 Février 2004)

C'est vrai que les coins jolis, à Vienne, faut les connaître 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Montée Pipet, c'est au-dessus de l'amphithéatre ? (chuis Viennois depuis seulement 2 ans)


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

ça va fréro ?


----------



## Fulvio (6 Février 2004)

oui, soeurette


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Bonjour tout seul


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

Tu n'as pas une petite aventure style loi Murphy à nous raconter?


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas grand monde.

Bonjour, bonjour


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour



Ca va ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas grand monde.
> 
> Bonjour, bonjour



Coucou bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Si siiii, je suis làààà. Mais un peu toute seule aussi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca va ?



oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




content de te revoir...


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2004)

Dommage je peux pas rester, j'ai promis à mon garagiste de nettoyer sa chambre froide. Je reviendrai, attend moi. On pourra discuter


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Coucou bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et nous???


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Dommage je peux pas rester, j'ai promis à mon garagiste de nettoyer sa chambre froide. Je reviendrai, attend moi. On pourra discuter



Et tu reviens quand ?


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et nous???



Nous nous sentons un peu seuls Lemmy et moi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Nous nous sentons un peu seuls Lemmy et moi



n'oublies pas le Tibo


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> n'oublies pas le Tibo



Ca n'empêche pas de me sentir seule parmis vous


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et tu reviens quand ?



On voit que tu sais pas à qui tu as affaire..


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> j'ai promis à mon garagiste de nettoyer sa chambre froide



C'est pas l'inverse?


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas l'inverse?



Tiens, en parlant d'inverse, tu te retournes et tu sors.

_Hou la la je risque gros, là_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant d'inverse, tu te retournes et tu sors. _Hou la la je risque gros, là_








quelle autorité


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quelle autorité



Une maîtresse femme je vous dis


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une maîtresse femme je vous dis



j'en suis encore tout tremblant!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy ne craint rien reste derrière mon avatar


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

Moi j'ai fait caca tout vert.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy ne craint rien reste derrière mon avatar



merci: j'osais plus sortir


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant d'inverse, tu te retournes et tu sors.
> 
> _Hou la la je risque gros, là_



Dis donc, toi....

Barba et moi avions déjà des rapports SM alors que tu avais encore la coquille qui te servait de string, alors ce n'est pas parce que tu as du duvet et que tu te traces des angles aigus au rasoir Bic orange le vendredi soir avant de sortir pour la fête à n(o)eu(d) n(o)eu(d) qu'il faut imaginer que cela fait de toi une femme fréquentable.

Ensuite BB (tu vois, nous nous connaissons bien) est assez grande pour se défendre seule.

Et pour finir, maintenant tu me dis "vous", et tu files passer l'aspirateur au lieu de faire la belle sur les forums. Si tu continues, je t'attache au radiateur.


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, toi....
> 
> Barba et moi avions déjà des rapports SM alors que tu avais encore la coquille qui te servait de string, alors ce n'est pas parce que tu as du duvet et que tu te traces des angles aigus au rasoir Bic orange le vendredi soir avant de sortir pour la fête à n(o)eu(d) n(o)eu(d) qu'il faut imaginer que cela fait de toi une femme fréquentable.
> 
> ...



M'attacher au radiateur serait-il l'un de tes plus noirs désirs ?


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> M'attacher au radiateur serait-il l'un de tes plus noirs désirs ?








 connaissant l'Amok, t'attacher au radiateur n'est que la mise en bouche d'un programme bien plus étendu(e) (car tu le seras...; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

C'est-à-dire s'il utilise le string pour baîllonner et les auto-fixants pour t'attacher... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on devrait être tranquilles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 À moins que le radiateur ne soit pas bien scellé et que Mackie passe par là à la recherche d'un string pour sa collection perso


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> M'attacher au radiateur serait-il l'un de tes plus noirs désirs ?



Fini, noir desir, manqueront à personne.

(pas à moi donc à personne...normal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> M'attacher au radiateur serait-il l'un de tes plus noirs désirs ?



Tu corriges: "un de *vos* plus noirs désirs".


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu corriges: "un de *vos* plus noirs désirs".








 parce qu'elle te tutoie.....grand dieu...quelle insolence !!!!!
le fouet...le martinet...la fessée


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu corriges: "un de *vos* plus noirs désirs".



Je corrige.
J'aime corriger. Te corriger.


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2004)

ahhh ben si elle le demande poliment.....l'Amok tu te dois d'être courtois et d'accepter l'invit de la dame


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

Mais l'Amok est-il du style à se laisser inviter la question est bien là


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Hey dites-donc, Amok, et ELisa, allez beurrer vos tartines ailleurs !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> l'Amok tu te dois d'être courtois et d'accepter l'invit de la dame


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Hey dites-donc, Amok, et ELisa, allez beurrer vos tartines ailleurs !!!



Veux-tu ne pas troubler cette intimité naissante


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Veux-tu ne pas troubler cette intimité naissante



Il ne manque plus que le radiateur...


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Hey dites-donc, Amok, et ELisa, allez beurrer vos tartines ailleurs !!!














Pfff il est du genre biscottes et beurre allégé.


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pfff il est du genre biscottes et beurre allégé.








 houla...là elle va reveiller la bêêêêête


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> houla...là elle va reveiller la bêêêêête



Il serait temps.
Depuis le temps qu'il ne fait que miaûler


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Hey dites-donc, Amok, et ELisa, allez beurrer vos tartines ailleurs !!!



Ne commence pas à faire ta jalouse, toi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				l'Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pfff il est du genre biscottes et beurre allégé



Tu n'imagines tout de même pas que pour des auto-fixants je vais me fatiguer la cuillère a te monter en mayonnaise...


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'imagines tout de même pas que pour des auto-fixants je vais me fatiguer le poignet a te monter en mayonnaise...



Mes Dim up c'est pour tous les jours (ou presque)
Pour les soirées méritées, c'est guêpière.

Pour toi ce sera chaussettes.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi ce sera chaussettes.



mpppfffffffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_oups! ça ma échappé!_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Bon ... ben on va vous laisser , puisqu'il ne faut pas déranger cette "intimité" naissante ...

Et puis je vois pas pourquoi ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...vous n'allez pas "massacrer" mon thread ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais vous faire un petit coin rien que pour vous ...


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2004)

je vais vous faire un petit coin rien que pour vous ...

non non non! on veut voir


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mes Dim up c'est pour tous les jours (ou presque)
> Pour les soirées méritées, c'est guêpière.
> 
> Pour toi ce sera chaussettes.



Elle n'est pas née celle qui musellera l'Amok avec une guêpière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À part ça on va tout savoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est quoi la marque des chaussettes? Dim aussi? et puis la couleur parce qu'avec le string faut que ce soit assorti quand même ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous faire un petit coin rien que pour vous ...
> 
> non non non! on veut voir




Ah ben viiii ... mais un petit coin quand même, avec miroir sans tain ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : au fait bonjour Lila !


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mes Dim up c'est pour tous les jours (ou presque)
> Pour les soirées méritées, c'est guêpière.



Je vois le genre de la miss: c'est fromage ou dessert et les grandes occases ne sont pas tous les jours. On a droit à la toupie farceuse si elle a gagné 10 euros au grattage, sinon, c'est dégraissage manuel et vidange en moins de 30 minutes.



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi ce sera chaussettes.



Je t'autorise l'accessoire après, lorsque tu vas te lever histoire d'aller me chercher des clopes. Il serait dommage pour ta participation au prix Nobel que tu chopes un rhume du cerveau.

Encore une casse noix du genre à te demander après le calin: "dis... tu m'aimes?"


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je t'autorise l'accessoire après, lorsque tu vas te lever histoire d'aller me chercher des clopes. Il serait dommage pour ta participation au prix Nobel que tu chopes un rhume du cerveau.
> 
> Encore une casse noix du genre à te demander après le calin: "dis... tu m'aimes?"



Avec les mecs comme toi, j'ai tendance à dire :

- Déjaaa ????


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben viiii ... mais un petit coin quand même, avec miroir sans tain ...



(private Joke)

Toi, regarde derrière toi avant de poster des horreurs!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben viiii ... mais un petit coin quand même, avec miroir sans tain ...



Ne bouge plus Lorna on te met dans un coin comme les armures mais dans le style thread infernal made in MacG avec option couleur ©asimir et derrière ton casque tu pourras tout voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Après tu nous raconteras


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon ... ben on va vous laisser , puisqu'il ne faut pas déranger cette "intimité" naissante ...
> 
> Et puis je vois pas pourquoi ...
> 
> ...



Oh pardon Lorna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Euh ... oui mais j'ai quand même un peu répondu serieusement à ton sujet ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ... au début  _ 


Tu sais moi mon resto je l'attend toujours au bout de 1000 posts.


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Avec les mecs comme toi, j'ai tendance à dire :
> 
> - Déjaaa ????



Tu ne connais pas de mecs comme moi. C'est impossible: nous ne fréquentons pas les mêmes lieux. Et je n'ai pas de R12 customisée.


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne connais pas de mecs comme moi. C'est impossible: nous ne fréquentons pas les mêmes lieux. Et je n'ai pas de R12 customisée.



On sait. T'as un chauffeur. Qui t'ouvre la porte. Avec une casquette ... marqué RATP dessus.

C'est pas trop long d'attendre dans le froid celui de 18h23 ?

Ben oui faut pas rentrer trop tard pour pas rater Lepers.


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2004)

...à ma droite...futur ex Elisa....à ma gauche THE AMOK......

faites vos jeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....

elle aime l'amour chien.....ça va bien au canis lupus ça...c'est sa pointure


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2004)

Lorna....tu devrais rester...ça va te plaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps: coucou aussi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Lorna....tu devrais rester...ça va te plaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUi je crois bien ...








Si vous voulez Amok, cher Canis Lupus, et ELisa la tigresse stringuée ..;vous avez un p'tit ring à disposition ...

Mais bon après tout ...


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> On sait. T'as un chauffeur. Qui t'ouvre la porte. Avec une casquette ... marqué RATP dessus.
> 
> C'est pas trop long d'attendre dans le froid celui de 18h23 ?
> 
> Ben oui faut pas rentrer trop tard pour pas rater Lepers.



Le bleu de travail me sied parfaitement: j'en ai fait faire un sur mesure.  Si il m'arrive parfois d'avoir un frisson qui me parcourt l'échine dans la bise glaciale qui balaye le terminus, Lorna et Annthrax me frottent le dos, car en général nous sortons de Mac G à la même heure.

Elles m'ont, pour Noel, offert deux magnétoscopes. Depuis je ne stresse plus en regardant ma montre: je peux enregistrer Lepers et Lagaff.

Nous vivons ensemble, et tous les soirs c'est le grand soir. Les Dims sont interdits de cité dans l'enceinte de l'appartement. Elles sont dociles, gentilles avec moi et savent ce qu'il faut faire pour me faire plaisir. Des fois, pour nous amuser, nous mettons le feu dans la cage d'escalier et regardons courir la voisine du dessous qui pense que la libération de Paris va bientôt avoir lieu. Elle cherche desespérement à capter radio Londres depuis des années sur son vieux poste à gallène.

Lorsqu'il fait beau, nous comptons les traces des avions dans le ciel, et cela suffit a faire naitre un rire cristallin à Lorna. Je l'aime bien: ses petits yeux pétillent et elle dort comme un petit chat, en boule. Elle collectionne les trèfles à trois feuilles et jette systématiquement ceux à 4: trop de bonheur nuit à l'amour.

Ann' est parfaite pour préparer le thé. Elle n'a pas son pareil pour déterminer l'instant précis où l'oxygène de l'eau est suffisante pour en faire exploser les saveurs.

J'aime surtout quand, le matin elles me voient préparer la laisse. Elles savent qu'elles vont sortir et courent partout lorsque je mets mon blouson.

Le bonheur, quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Amok ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il faut qu'on parle !


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle collectionne les trèfles à trois feuilles et jette systématiquement ceux à 4: trop de bonheur nuit à l'amour.













Alors ça c'est tout zoli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ouh lala ... Encoooore ...


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2004)

tu vois Lorna...ça valait la peine de rester.....
succulente cette petite tranche de vie....
je vois bien la nouvelle dans le tableau....encore attachée au radiateur...toute ruisselante


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2004)

...nue....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> tu vois Lorna...ça valait la peine de rester.....
> succulente cette petite tranche de vie....
> je vois bien la nouvelle dans le tableau....encore attachée au radiateur...toute ruisselante



Ben ouias, qu'est-ce que tu crois, il en faut du temps pour pouvoir avoir le privilège de vivre aux côtés du Grand Maître Amok ...

Depuis peu Anne et moi, nous n'avons plus nos baillons, c'est qu'il est généreux notre Maître ... 
Alors c'est sûr que partie comme elle est partie la "nouvelle", elle n'est pas prête à quitter son radiateur ...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

non, pourquoi faire ?

les coups de latte passent trés bien au travers des fringues.


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> OUi je crois bien ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est plus la peine, SonnyLove y est déjà.


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2004)

...faut dire...elle a cherché.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pis on risque plus de l'entendre..le string et les chaussettes dim font baillon


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

Tu me cherches, vielle sole ?

Ce nato alors, quand il s'y met...


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça c'est tout zoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, tu dors maintenant.


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2004)

...Amok, détaches cette pauvre Elisa du rdiateur...qu'elle puisse jouer avec ses "nouvelles" petites camarades à tes pieds


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Amok ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouias, qu'est-ce que tu crois, il en faut du temps pour pouvoir avoir le privilège de vivre aux côtés du Grand Maître Amok ...
> 
> Depuis peu Anne et moi, nous n'avons plus nos baillons, c'est qu'il est généreux notre Maître ...
> Alors c'est sûr que partie comme elle est partie la "nouvelle", elle n'est pas prête à quitter son radiateur



Qui a dit: "souvent femme varie"?


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2004)

ahhhh Elisa...comme je t'envie....moi qui a été bannie de ce doux sérail...
tu verras comme la vie est belle sous la ferme, mais toujours juste, autorité du Maître.....sois obéissante et tu ne resteras pas longtemps au radiateur


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu me cherches, vielle sole ?
> 
> Ce nato alors, quand il s'y met...



Plait-il ? Encore en train de t'astiquer sous la table ?

Fini ton bouillon plutôt...


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ? Encore en train de t'astiquer sous la table ?



Nato....


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nato....



Quoi ?


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

ne releve pas


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ne releve pas



amok est un branleur de première


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2004)

non, mais c'est comme le spam, à force, ça bouche.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ? Encore en train de t'astiquer sous la table ?
> 
> Fini ton bouillon plutôt...



Oui Nato qui d'habitude, croise le fer si fièrement


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> amok est un branleur de première



toi, tu vas te prendre une avoine. cette fois tu ne diras pas que tu ne sais pas pourquoi!


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu vas te prendre une avoine. cette fois tu ne diras pas que tu ne sais pas pourquoi!



en parlant de mandale, mon ptit Alèm adoré n'est pas venus en donner une à ********* après les VLAN-excercices de ce matin ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> non, mais c'est comme le spam, à force, ça bouche.



Vu que je suis pas mielleux ça bouche assez peu.

Tes propos par contre sont des plus adhérents...

Dur de nettoyer...

Et ça dégouline, et ça dégouline...

Quant au "ne releve pas" du seigneur Amok, il ferait bien de se méfier, je suis moins inféodé qu'il n'y parait, je m'appelle pas Gribouille moi....


----------



## nato kino (7 Février 2004)

Vas chercher bonheur, vas...


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2004)

ça se calme un peu à cette heure, ils doivent être en train de refaire leurs tartines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui c'est qui leur sert les croissants ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par moments, c'est beau comme du Ionesco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas toujours le cas non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut chercher, j'ai l'impression de partir aux champignons quand je débarque dans ce fil


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça se calme un peu à cette heure, ils doivent être en train de refaire leurs tartines
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ah bon ???????


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

Tiens ça faisait longtemps...


----------



## Xav' (7 Février 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...à ma droite...futur ex Elisa....à ma gauche THE AMOK......
> 
> faites vos jeux
> 
> ...



100 sacs sur le Lupus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> 100 sacs sur le Lupus !



Mais regardez-moi ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 il aime l'argent facile Xav'


----------



## Amok (7 Février 2004)

Pour les paris, il faut voir ca avec Finn. Il centralise tout. 75% des gains pour ma majesté.


----------



## Xav' (7 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour les paris, il faut voir ca avec Finn. Il centralise tout. 75% des gains pour ma majesté.



Filer des ronds à un Auvergnat ?
Et puis quoi encore ?

Je retire mon pari dans ces conditions, surtout que je suis le seul à jouer


----------



## Amok (7 Février 2004)

Nous n'avions en stock que Finn et Alem. J'ai opté pour la solution la _moins pire_ !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Février 2004)

b'jour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on parle pognon ici ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> b'jour !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a dit pognon pas sondage Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On a dit pognon pas sondage Finn



les 2 ne sont pas antithétiques


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> les 2 ne sont pas antithétiques




Pourquoi tu fais la manche en sondant


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

C'est pas plus con...


----------

